# hi



## joe0709 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi all my names joe im 16 im from the uk and i keep a number of inverts and reptiles such as snakes lizards scorpions and tarantulas and have just got into mantids about 2 month ago. atm i keep 2 spiny flower mantis nymphs and i have got a l4 male orchid mantis coming in the week  

im sure people will agree with me here when i say we could do with some more orchid mantis around. so if anyone wants to borrow my male when he has matured your more than welcome.

i look forward to learning all about mantis and increasing my collection whilst on the forum.

cheers


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> hi all my names joe im 16 im from the uk and i keep a number of inverts and reptiles such as snakes lizards scorpions and tarantulas and have just got into mantids about 2 month ago. atm i keep 2 spiny flower mantis nymphs and i have got a l4 male orchid mantis coming in the week  im sure people will agree with me here when i say we could do with some more orchid mantis around. so if anyone wants to borrow my male when he has matured your more than welcome.
> 
> i look forward to learning all about mantis and increasing my collection whilst on the forum.
> 
> cheers


i take it its 14 nympths your getting?i need an adult male desperately.


----------



## joe0709 (Feb 24, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i take it its 14 nympths your getting?i need an adult male desperately.


ye its a 4th instar


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> ye its a 4th instar


ok..nightmare this is


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------

